# هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب .



## prayer (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك يارشا ويبارك فى كلمتك وعملك والرب يستثمر وزناتك وتأتى بثمر ثلاثون وستون ومئة*​ 


​ 
*07/01/2009* 
*رشا نور *​ 
*خدمة مصر للمسيح *​ 
*كان قيافا رئيساً للكهنة فى زمان المسيح و كان بحكم نشأته اليهودية و تعليمه الدينى يمتلك أحكاماً مسبقة عن الله …*​ 
*ما الذى يمكن و الذى لا يمكن أن يكون عليه ...*
*و أتصور الصراع الذى دار بداخله و هو يواجه المسيح فأخذ يراجع كل معلوماته عن الله فى ضوء الأحكام المسبقة التى نشأ و تربى عليها ...*​ 
*الله الكائن من الأزل إلى الأبد . الله الكلى القدرة . خالق السماء و الأرض سبحانه عما يشركون ...*​ 
*فالله الذى لا يحده كل الوجود . و الذى علق السماء على لا شىء و خزن السحاب فى خزائنه الذى نشف البحر و أوقف الشمس فى كبد السماء . الذى يحي و يميت و الذى ليس كمثله شىء ...*
*لا .. لا .. لا يمكن أن يتشبه بالبشر أو يأتى فى صورة بشرية .. حاشا لله ...الله جل جلاله..لا يمكن ولا يليق به أن يتجسد و يدخل فى رحم إمرأة حتى لو كانت العذراء مريم .. حاشا...و يصير طفلاً مثل كل بنى آدم .. لا .. لا .. حاشا ...*​ 
*إذن من هذا المسيح الذى يصنع المعجزات و يتكلم بسلطان و يشفــى الأمراض ويقيـم الأموات و يأمر الريح و البحر فيطيعانه *​ 

*؟؟؟ لابد أنه نبى مثل إيليا أو يوحنا المعمدان ... *​ 
*أو ربما حتى أعظم .. فالله يؤيد أنبياءه بالمعجزات ... فربما يصنع كل هذا بإذن الله ... إذن لماذا نريد أن تقتله ؟! إن كان حقاً نبياً من عند الله .. و كيف نواجه الشعب إذن ؟ و ما هى تهمته ؟ ما الشر الذى صنع .. لقد جال يصنع خيراً و كل الشعب يحبه ... *​ 
*هو يقول أنه إبن الله ... أعوذ بالله .. و هل لله إبن أو ولد أو شىء من مثل هذا ؟هو يدعى هذا على نفسه ...و هو أمر لا يقبله أى يهودى عارف بدينه و دين أبائه ...*​ 
*وسيكون الشعب أول من يحكم عليه بالموت و يؤيدوننا لنستمع إليه و نعطيه فرصة للدفاع عن نفسه ...*​ 
*و لكن ماذا إذا أصر أنه إبن الله ؟ هنا لن يكون مجالاً للنقاش .. فهذا تجديف واضح و شِرك بيّن بالله . و يكون بذلك يكون مستوجب الموت ...*​ 
*لما أراد اليهود قبلها رجم المسيح سألهم لأى عمل تريدون أن ترجمونى قالوا له ليس من أجل أعمال و لكن من أجل تجديف لأنك و أنت إنسان تجعل من نفسك إلهاً لذلك أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه بعد أن قال لهم أنه كائن من قبل إبراهيم ...*​ 
*فلا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له !!! و هكذا رأى قيافا ضرورة موت المسيح .. فأسلمه للرومان ليصلبوه ... *​ 
*فلم يستطيع كما لا يستطيع الملايين اليوم إدراك عظمة إله خالق هذا الكون و فى نفس الوقت مقدار إتضاعه و حبه للبشر الذى من أجلنا و من أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء و تجسد ووضع نفسه حتى الموت ليفدينا و يخلصنا من الهلاك .. سبحانه ...*
*سبحانه أن يكون ذلك الإله البعيد المتعالى الغير مكترث بهلاك جنسنا .. حاشا...حاشا أن يكون هذا الإله الذى لم يضحى أكثر مما يضحى عظماء البشر بأغلى ما لديهم كى ينقذوا أحبائهم و يزودوا عن أولادهم حاشا ... *​ 
*حاشا أن يكون ذلك الإله الذى لا يبالى بالإنسان الذى خلقه على صورته و مثاله حاشا ...*​ 
*الإنسان هو الذى ينس الله و ينسى أمر أبديته و يتبع الطرق السهلة المريحة و الإجابات الجاهزة السريعة هو الذى يحب الشر و يكره الخير ...*​ 
*يختار طريق الكراهية و الإنتقام و الحقد بدلاً عن الخير و الحب و السلام ... *​ 
*هو الذى أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعماله كانت شريرة... *​ 

*هو الذى أختار أن يهب الحياة للقاتل باراباس و أن يحكم على المسيح واهب الحياة بالموت ...*​ 
*إن كل من يختار أن يتبع غير المسيح إنما يختار الموت و الخراب لنفسه ...*​ 
*أما كل من يتبع المسيح فسيجد النور و الحق و الحياة فى طريق خطواته ... لم يستطع قيافا أن يتجاوز محدودية تصوراته عن الله ... *​ 
*لم يصنع الله للناس هذه المحدودية فى معرفته بل هم سجنوا أنفسهم داخل قوالب و أحكام مسبقة لا تمت لله بصلة .. أرادوا أن يكرموا الله على طريقتهم و على قياساتهم فكفـروا به و صلبوه ، و اليوم يهربون من خلاصه و يستنجدون و يستمسكون بسبب هلاكهم و خرابهم ... *​ 
*أصلى فى عيد الميلاد أن يهب الله البصيرة قبل البصر لكل إنسان كى يتعرف الجميع على من هو المسيح و يعرفون الإله الحقيقى الذى خلقهم و أحبهم و الذى بيده مصيرهم .. *​ 
*مـــ نــــ قـــــ ــــــو ـــــــل*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

*تسلك يدك يا prayer *
*على النقل الجميل*
*والرب يبارك خدمة الاخت رشا*​


----------



## man4truth (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

شكرا على المقال الجميل


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

*مقال جميل*
*ومكانه الطبيعى *
*المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام*​


----------



## فادية (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

*جميل جدا*
* شكرا عزيزي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك حياة الاخت رشا*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

_توضيح فى منتها الروعه
تسلم ايدك
ويسوع دايما يحمى الكلمة فى كل مكان
شكرا كتييير​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

*مرسية على الموضوع تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## prayer (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

شكرا لمروركم و و مشاركتم بالآراء اخوتي  ,

engy_love_jesus  , man4truth ,BITAR , فادية , .تونى.تون ,  أمة


----------



## peace_86 (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

مقال جميل جداً..


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

موضوع شيق يطرح بصورة جميلة ومنطقية تفكير اهل العالم عن حدوث التجسد الالهى


----------



## prayer (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

ميرسي لمرورك peace_86


----------



## prayer (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

اشكرك grges monir  مرورك اسعدني


----------



## sapry (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*



*اشكرا جزيلا براير *
*موضوع رااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتأتى بثمرا وفيرا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*



احمدابراهيم على قال:


> كم احببتكم واتمنى مراسلتكم ....abelabadela2001******.com:love_letter_open::red_heart::red_heart:



*أهلا بك يا أخ أحمد, سننقل مشاركاتك لمنتدى الترحيب والتعارف, لكن ممنوع وضع إيميلات*


----------



## احمدابراهيم على (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

لكم منى كل الحب والمحبة واتمنى دوام المتابعه ولن اضع اميلى وما وضعته الا بحثا عن اخوة يشعرون بالمسئوليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*



احمدابراهيم على قال:


> لكم منى كل الحب والمحبة واتمنى دوام المتابعه ولن اضع اميلى وما وضعته الا بحثا عن اخوة يشعرون بالمسئوليه



*ونحن فى خدمتك ولينير الرب يسوع قلبك وفكرك وحياتك*


----------



## mero_engel (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*ميرسي ليك كتير *
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


----------



## احمدابراهيم على (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هام جدا للجميع // رشا نور تكتب ..لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

شكرا يا عزيزتى واتمنى صداقتك


----------

